# Hosting multiple SSL certificates on a single IP



## fred974 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I just finished talking to the guys at Globalsign and they told me that I cannot buy multiple SSL certificates for each domain that I host because I only have one external IP address. My understanding is that this should be possible if SNI is enabled in nginx*.*

Could someone please confirm whether my understanding is correct or not?

Thank you*.*

Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2014)

You are correct. With SNI you can have multiple SSL certificates on the same host for virtual hosting. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication


----------



## fred974 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you @SirDice*.*

So I can buy three individual SSL certificates for domain.com, example.com and whatever.com with my one single IP address 85.263.25.41 (only an example)*?*

When I run  `nginx -V` I can see that 
	
	



```
TLS SNI support enabled
```
 but how do I verify if my OpenSSL has gotten built with SNI support?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2014)

OpenSSL 0.9.8f and later should have support for SNI. It should be turned on by default on OpenSSL 0.9.8k and later.

http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHostsWithSNI


----------

